

Jerry Brown repeals law that forced Amazon to terminate CA Associates (email) - jfong

Hello,<p>As you may have heard, California Governor Jerry Brown has signed legislation repealing the law that had forced us to terminate our California Associates. We are pleased to invite all California Associates whose accounts were closed due to the prior legislation to re-enroll in the Associates Program.<p>If you haven’t already re-enrolled, please click here:<p>https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/associates/reinstatement/main.html<p>When asked to sign in, please use the same email address and password that were previously associated with your Associates account.  To make your return to the Program as seamless as possible, when you re-enroll, your account settings (login, Associates ID, payment information, etc.) will be the same as they were previously.<p>For further information about re-enrollment, please click here:<p>https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/associates/help/t48<p>Best Regards,<p>The Amazon Associates Team
======
noinput
California is so screwed up. As a life-long resident, it's amazing to see how
we continually get worse. I can only imagine how much money we wasted on this
legislation, only to be repealed.

Pretty sure this re-enroll process was already in place, however for anyone
curious, it's only a few clicks:

\--

Hello, Thank you for re-enrolling in the Amazon Associates Program. This email
confirms that your account has been reinstated. Your account will be active
with your existing Associates ID and any Tracking IDs that you may have
created.

We appreciate your support and thank you for re-enrolling in the Associates
Program.

Best Regards,

The Amazon Associates Team

